# New customer but need to cancel DirecTV without penalty



## nofunatall (Mar 23, 2007)

I have been DirecTV customer for 5 days only but when I called to cancel the account, I was told tht I have to pay $13 per month for remaining months in my contract. It means I have to pay $13 x 24 months.

Is it right, do I have a way to avoid this penalty? Any help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If you need to cancel because you have to move or going into the military or something you may be able to talk to retention and get out that way.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Call again, I had issues when first starting and was told there is a 10 day remorse period. Not sure if it is in the contract or if the CSR was just trying to keep me - which they ended up doing.

I had a poor install, and since it was fixed everything has been great.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

It all depends on your individual circumstance, but if you just changed your mind, don't count on much sympathy from D*.


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Did you have an installer come out to hook you up? Most states have rules that allow you to cancel a contract signed in the home within 3-5 days so it would seem you might still be within that window.

When you "activated" the receiver you agreed to purchase D* programming for 2 years. They allow you to cancel this "contract" by paying them $13/month for each remaining month on your contract. The fine print on this agreement is in the papers the installer has you sign.

If you happen to be a member of the military there are laws that allow you to cancel contracts if you are being deployed.

I'm sure others here might have more experience than I do, but also try calling back and getting a different customer service agent who might be more sympathetic to your story.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nofunatall (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks I called the CSR in retention and she told me that DirecTV has new cancellation policy; per that policy I have only 3 days to cancel without penalty and I have already passed that window coz it's been 5 days since installation/activation.

I need to cancel because I am not happy with International programming package they have; Dish network provids better programming for international packages and I need to go back to Dish to get it but only if I can cancel the DirecTV first; I can not afford to pay for both.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe you have a neighbor that could use it and pay you until the end of the commitment.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

depending on your state, you maay be able to get out for legal reasons...VA requires all contracts like this to have a 14 day or longer right to cancel period. You may want to check into it to get out.


----------



## nofunatall (Mar 23, 2007)

gazzie4 said:


> depending on your state, you maay be able to get out for legal reasons...VA requires all contracts like this to have a 14 day or longer right to cancel period. You may want to check into it to get out.


I am from VA, can you point me to any web-site where I can get more details about this law in VA?

Thanks a lot for all your input.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

nofunatall said:


> Thanks I called the CSR in retention and she told me that DirecTV has new cancellation policy; per that policy I have only 3 days to cancel without penalty and I have already passed that window coz it's been 5 days since installation/activation.
> 
> I need to cancel because I am not happy with International programming package they have; Dish network provids better programming for international packages and I need to go back to Dish to get it but only if I can cancel the DirecTV first; I can not afford to pay for both.


Ouch. Not to get on you or anything, but didn't you compare the packages before you switched?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Ouch. Not to get on you or anything, but didn't you compare the packages before you switched?


My thoughts exactly. Be an educated consumer.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Mertzen said:


> My thoughts exactly. Be an educated consumer.


Very obviously he isn't educated, signing a 2 year contract without reading the contract then thinking he is going to break the contract after 5 days. These large corporations don't have large legal staffs for nothing.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

To be fair, customers new to DirecTV aren't always aware of the 2-year commitment and it's very unlikely the CSR that activated his account didn't inform him of this fact when he signed up. The commitment information is buried in the DTV website and is not obvious to anyone signing up for a new account unless specifically told about it up front.

My advice would be to get advice from a lawyer if DirecTV didn't inform you of the commitment when you signed up. If they did then you're SOL.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

captain_video said:


> My advice would be to get advice from a lawyer if DirecTV didn't inform you of the commitment when you signed up. If they did then you're SOL.


Of course you'll pay more for a lawyer to look at it then if you just paid the early termination penalty. :hurah:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

nofunatall said:


> I need to cancel because I am not happy with International programming package they have; Dish network provids better programming for international packages and I need to go back to Dish to get it but only if I can cancel the DirecTV first; I can not afford to pay for both.


If you intend to receive international programming in addition to a "standard" package, if all else fails you could consider staying with D* for a very small package and subscribe to E* for the international. That is, if you don't mind the extra dish.

I have had both services simultanousely before and might one day again. Just put them into separate inputs on your TV or use a switcher.


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

Pretty typical example of alot of situations we see all the time. Customers unaware of programming, prices, fees for dvrs, and phone lines. IMHO, the customers responsibilities besides just ordering service is, know what programming you signed up for, know what fees are associated with what you signed up for, know if theres a line of sight available to provide the services you signed up for, know what the rules and regulations are if you live in apts/condos, including deposits for you to be able to get the services you signed up for. I like a customer thats not a lemming, and actually knows whats supposed to be available to them. Oh, to have a perfect world.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

boba said:


> Very obviously he isn't educated, signing a 2 year contract without reading the contract then thinking he is going to break the contract after 5 days. These large corporations don't have large legal staffs for nothing.


easy. not need to call the user uneducated. we are here to to get help and give help. we are all friends here right?


----------



## nofunatall (Mar 23, 2007)

boba said:


> Very obviously he isn't educated, signing a 2 year contract without reading the contract then thinking he is going to break the contract after 5 days. These large corporations don't have large legal staffs for nothing.


Well I take full responsibility for not making educated decision about the programming packages. I should have done some research before jumping on it. At least came to this forum before I chose D*

But at the same time I wish if I were told about such hefty termination fee, when I signed-up. I was clearly not aware of $290 penalty beforehand and was in the impression that max they can charge is $150 (I don't know why). And someone told me that I would have 30 days after activation to cancel everything and just pay the service charge for that month only (again bad information from some good friend).

D* had 30 days trial period until last year July 06, which they reduced it to 3 days only.

Having said that I don't see a way out now but to stay with D* for a while and just pay the minimum monthly fee that I need to.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

the max is $150 if you only get standard equipment. with standard equipment you only have a one year contract. for advance equipment (dvr, hd) its a 2 year contract. double the contract = double the termination fee...$300 max


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

RegGeek said:


> Did you have an installer come out to hook you up? Most states have rules that allow you to cancel a contract signed in the home within 3-5 days so it would seem you might still be within that window.
> 
> When you "activated" the receiver you agreed to purchase D* programming for 2 years. They allow you to cancel this "contract" by paying them $13/month for each remaining month on your contract. The fine print on this agreement is in the papers the installer has you sign.
> 
> ...


I've gotten out of phone contacts, DSL contracts, and gym memberships just tell them that you are moving to Vancouver and would like to continue your service for gym/phone/tv. They will tell you "I'm sorry we don't offer service outside the United States" and they will cancel your contract. Works for me everytime.

It would be stupid for a company to piss off their customers, because in the long term, if/when you decide you want their service again, you will just choose their competitor. Its the short sighted companies that enforce the ETFs because they lose more money in the long term for a short term gain. The only companies that I have heard are hard to get out of contacts is cell phone companies, but that seems to be changing, like Cingular is prorating ETFs etc, but those companies are justified because they give you $400 cell phones they want something back, for Directv, I just had to pay $300 just to lease a HR20, so they don't have that problem.

Contracts for stupid things like phone service and more there to scare a consumer into compliance, but most companies are understanding, and rightly so, in the long term its better for their bottom line.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

couple of ideas:

first, contact Bob Mc Donell. He is the Attorney General of Virginia. AGs usually have a consumer help line. They can tell you the law in VA

http://www.oag.state.va.us/

Second, use google. Search for "El Segundo, California" and "Directv". You should find the local number for Directv HQ. Be polite and ask the operator for Mr Chase Carey's office. State that you're having an issue he needs to be made aware of.

The operator should transfer you to a top level CSR. Explain the issue. Tell them what VA AG said. Tell them you're willing to return all equipment, perhaps even pay a reasonable fee

Remember the 3hr time difference.

Hopefully you signed up via D* and not a third party because that may complicate issues.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

They tell almost every new customer, in fact, its rare that they dont....the other few just dont listen.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

captain_video said:


> To be fair, customers new to DirecTV aren't always aware of the 2-year commitment and it's very unlikely the CSR that activated his account didn't inform him of this fact when he signed up. The commitment information is buried in the DTV website and is not obvious to anyone signing up for a new account unless specifically told about it up front.
> 
> My advice would be to get advice from a lawyer if DirecTV didn't inform you of the commitment when you signed up. If they did then you're SOL.


read what you sign/agree to


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> read what you sign/agree to


That's fine but activating a new account over the phone doesn't require a written signature. The activation itself is supposed to be your agreement to all terms. I haven't checked the documentation that came with any of my DTV receivers or DVRs but I'd be willing to bet that you won't find the terms included there, but then again, I could be wrong. You have to wade through ambiguous links on their website to ferret out the actual terms that specifically identify any commitment period or early cancellation fees.

The CSRs should always ask the customer if they've read through the terms and understand them before activating the receivers. If the customer says they have then its on them to make sure they've actually read and comprehended them. Large corporations thrive on the ignorance of their customers that have no clue what they're signing up for, and DirecTV is no exception.

I just checked the terms and conditions posted on the DirecTV website. Here is what it states about cancellation of service:


> (9) Deactivation Fee: If you cancel your Service or we deactivate your Service because of your failure to pay or for some other breach on your part, we may charge you a fee the lesser of (i) up to $15.00; or (ii) the maximum amount permitted by applicable law.





> (b) Your Cancellation. You may cancel Service by notifying us. You may be charged a deactivation fee as described in Section 2 and issued a credit as described below. Your notice is effective on the day we receive it. You will still be responsible for payment of all outstanding balances accrued through that effective date. In addition to any deactivation or change of service fees provided in Section 2, if you cancel Service or change your Service package, you may be subject to an early cancellation fee if you entered into a separate programming commitment with DIRECTV in connection with obtaining Receiving Equipment, and have failed to maintain the required programming package for the required period of time.


While the above is just an excerpt from the terms I tend to believe what's posted on their website is seriously out of date, leaving the customer more than a bit confused. The cancellation fees are pretty ambiguous and I didn't see a single thing about any commitment term required when activating a new receiver, even though it mentions you may be penalized for not following through with the commitment. I'm no Legal Eagle but from where I sit it looks like any 2-bit lawyer should be able to shoot holes through the supposed contract you made with DirecTV.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I believe the manuals that come with the equipment make mention of the fact that activation of the equipment is agreement to the terms of service, or at least point you to DirecTv.com to read the terms of service.

It always cracks me up when people start talking about "a good lawyer (or two-bit lawyer for that matter) could shoot holes in this" or "there should be a class action lawsuit" or whatever. Good grief, it's a couple hundred dollars, which for a lot of people (me included!) isn't chump change, but people just don't read what they are getting into anymore. If there's some big breach of law going on, then get the lawyers involved. If you just didn't look into what you were agreeing to, then learn a lesson from that.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Trouble is that you can't get a lawyer for 2-bits.

Pat


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

ralphfurley said:


> couple of ideas:
> 
> first, contact Bob Mc Donell. He is the Attorney General of Virginia. AGs usually have a consumer help line. They can tell you the law in VA
> 
> ...


I also send a snail mail letter to:

DIRECTV, Inc.
Customer Service
P.O. Box 29079
Gendale, CA 91209-9079


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> It always cracks me up when people start talking about "a good lawyer (or two-bit lawyer for that matter) could shoot holes in this" or "there should be a class action lawsuit" or whatever. Good grief, it's a couple hundred dollars, which for a lot of people (me included!) isn't chump change, but people just don't read what they are getting into anymore. If there's some big breach of law going on, then get the lawyers involved. If you just didn't look into what you were agreeing to, then learn a lesson from that.


I always crack up with this as well. Just to have a lawyer look at it will cost you more then the couple hundred to break the contract. Unless you got a lot of money and think you are in the right and want to do it "for the principle" of the thing then by all means spend thousands to get out of a couple hundred. More power to you.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I believe the manuals that come with the equipment make mention of the fact that activation of the equipment is agreement to the terms of service, or at least point you to DirecTv.com to read the terms of service.
> 
> It always cracks me up when people start talking about "a good lawyer (or two-bit lawyer for that matter) could shoot holes in this" or "there should be a class action lawsuit" or whatever. Good grief, it's a couple hundred dollars, which for a lot of people (me included!) isn't chump change, but people just don't read what they are getting into anymore. If there's some big breach of law going on, then get the lawyers involved. If you just didn't look into what you were agreeing to, then learn a lesson from that.





bonscott87 said:


> I always crack up with this as well. Just to have a lawyer look at it will cost you more then the couple hundred to break the contract. Unless you got a lot of money and think you are in the right and want to do it "for the principle" of the thing then by all means spend thousands to get out of a couple hundred. More power to you.


An alternate view:

My HR20 contains zero information mentioning a lease nor any information on a 2-year commitment, nor anything about terms beginning upon activation. Nothing in the manual. Nothing on the box. Doesn't point you to their website for terms of any agreement. I bought it at Best Buy, and I've confirmed my BB does not display any information about a lease or 2-year commitment. Nothing appears on the receipt. Some report that the lease and commitment were revealed to them by the installer. Perhaps. But I installed mine myself, as DTV's customer service told me I could when the device was in short supply. The HR20 box says "Professional installation highly recommended." It doesn't say required.

Truth is, class action doesn't cost a dime. Law firms assess the merits of a potential case. If they think they can win, they pay all costs and are repaid only if they win, by the defendant, never the plaintiff.

No offense, but those who laugh obviously know little about the law.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

toy4two said:


> I've gotten out of phone contacts, DSL contracts, and gym memberships just tell them that you are moving to Vancouver and would like to continue your service for gym/phone/tv. They will tell you "I'm sorry we don't offer service outside the United States" and they will cancel your contract. Works for me everytime.
> 
> It would be stupid for a company to piss off their customers, because in the long term, if/when you decide you want their service again, you will just choose their competitor. Its the short sighted companies that enforce the ETFs because they lose more money in the long term for a short term gain. The only companies that I have heard are hard to get out of contacts is cell phone companies, but that seems to be changing, like Cingular is prorating ETFs etc, but those companies are justified because they give you $400 cell phones they want something back, for Directv, I just had to pay $300 just to lease a HR20, so they don't have that problem.
> 
> Contracts for stupid things like phone service and more there to scare a consumer into compliance, but most companies are understanding, and rightly so, in the long term its better for their bottom line.


Well, there is a Vancouver, WA.

Sorry, I _had_ to.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

You should have been told during activation as well as it should be advertised on the price sticker at best buy. DTV is responsible for providing the information in the phone call and that is a problem if it is not gone over. BB is responsible if they did not have the proper signage/ advertisement in that store. My local BB has it on the price sticker as well as they have it online: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7959051&type=product&productCategoryId=cat03028&id=1155071079972

I'm not saying that the info was there for you but it definately should have been. Your dipute would be against D* and BB


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

dhaakenson said:


> An alternate view:
> 
> My HR20 contains zero information mentioning a lease nor any information on a 2-year commitment, nor anything about terms beginning upon activation. Nothing in the manual. Nothing on the box. Doesn't point you to their website for terms of any agreement. I bought it at Best Buy, and I've confirmed my BB does not display any information about a lease or 2-year commitment. Nothing appears on the receipt. Some report that the lease and commitment were revealed to them by the installer. Perhaps. But I installed mine myself, as DTV's customer service told me I could when the device was in short supply. The HR20 box says "Professional installation highly recommended." It doesn't say required.
> 
> ...


Well, go ahead and get the lawyers involved then.

I have yet to upgrade equipment, etc. without being reminded that there is a two-year commitment a couple of times along the way. Some people have a tendancy to tune out the "fine print". Do some people install themselves and not have the CSR explain it to them? I'm convinced that happens. When a CSR has gone into that shpeil with me on the phone, even their voice goes into the droning "OK, here's the stuff I'm obligated to read to you" mode and I think people tend to tune that out most of the time. Install completed, please sign here and here and here. OK, you're all set, but did you read what you were signing?

I don't think D* can afford to send someone to your house, sit down in your living room, explain the whole thing face-to-face, and get you to sign something in their presence. That's why they are supposed to give it to you on the phone when you activate. That's why when you order equipment on-line they refer to the terms (and I believe they may make you check a box that you've read and agree before you can complete the order - I could be wrong). That's why when the installer has you sign papers when they're done, one of those papers is the lease terms.

If they (or their agents - such as BB, CC, etc) aren't covering their bases, then they need to address that. It just seems like there are an awful a lot of people that plead ignorance on this aspect that's been going on with D* for over a year now.

So go ahead and get the lawyers involved. I'm sure all the people that truly were not informed will appreciate it. I'm sure all those people that had it presented in one way or another but chose not to read/listen will appreciate it also. I just don't jump on board the "I may not have paid attention to what I was getting into so now I want to get a lawyer involved" bandwagon.

I know that happens to be an unpopular view for me to take as well.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I just don't jump on board the "I may not have paid attention to what I was getting into so now I want to get a lawyer involved" bandwagon.
> 
> I know that happens to be an unpopular view for me to take as well.


To be clear, I'm definitely not suggesting nor encouraging anyone to sue. I'm merely responding to the comments you and others offered about what may be printed in the manual and how much it costs to pursue.

I also agree with your point. If a customer has been duly informed, then it's the customer's fault, not the company's. What legally passes as "duly" is a good question. If it hinges on a customer service person's memory of what he/she may have said during their 100th phone call on a given day, that doesn't seem pure enough. It's also questionable as to whether it's proper to reveal that information only at the conclusion of the full installation and setup of a product.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

You can always suspend your service with D for 9 months and go back with E if they will take you back. I think you have to wait 6 months before you are considered a new customer. I would suspend D after 6 months and then go back with E-and then before your suspension is up just cancel service. Then you will pay a lesser cancel fee-Max.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

max1 said:


> You can always suspend your service with D for 9 months and go back with E if they will take you back. I think you have to wait 6 months before you are considered a new customer. I would suspend D after 6 months and then go back with E-and then before your suspension is up just cancel service. Then you will pay a lesser cancel fee-Max.


I've seen some posts like this before, and I'm wondering where the idea came from that the cancellation fee clock continues to run during account suspension. The fee decrementing seems to be tied to a certain level of service, not zero service. I know I wouldn't let the cancellation fee continue to decrease during account suspension if I were running D*. Is there a source for this idea?


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

Que said:


> I also send a snail mail letter to:
> 
> DIRECTV, Inc.
> Customer Service
> ...


Most states have 30 day grace period regulations that overide these type of deals no matter what you purchase. They are there to protect the consumer from high-charged salesmen. (I'm not saying this is that kind but they are there, nonetheless.) Check with your State Attorney General.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

No doubt getting a lawyer would probably cost you more than paying the penalty for early cancellation, but there are legal advisors out there that won't charge you through the nose for some simple legal advice. I was merely suggesting that you consult with an attorney to see what your options are. I've paid as little as $20 to have a lawyer handle a settlement for me that was a fairly simple case, although that was about 29 years ago IIRC so I suspect the fee has gone up since then. Unless you actually know what the costs are you probably shouldn't be giving advice on the matter. 

FYI - I just cancelled DirecTV about 10 days ago after being a customer for over 10 years. My current commitment period wasn't scheduled to expire until September of this year. The CSR at customer retention never mentioned a penalty for early cancellation but that I would be receiving a prorated final bill in about a week to 10 days. The bill came in yesterday via e-mail notification and the total was a whopping $14.90.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

weaver6 said:


> I've seen some posts like this before, and I'm wondering where the idea came from that the cancellation fee clock continues to run during account suspension. The fee decrementing seems to be tied to a certain level of service, not zero service. I know I wouldn't let the cancellation fee continue to decrease during account suspension if I were running D*. Is there a source for this idea?


I worked for Directv. I can assure you, the clock continues to tick on the 1 or 2 year agreement even through a period of suspension. It also ticks through any special deals, such as free movie channels, or special discounts, so it is a two-edged sword.

Cheers!

PS Since the OP purchased Directv for the special international channels, it especially behooved him to do his/her research on the channels provided before making the switch. Easily done at Directv's website.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I always crack up with this as well. Just to have a lawyer look at it will cost you more then the couple hundred to break the contract. Unless you got a lot of money and think you are in the right and want to do it "for the principle" of the thing then by all means spend thousands to get out of a couple hundred. More power to you.


Yeah why is everyone so "seu crazy"? If you want out send the equipment back, don't pay the fee and when the collections people call, change your number to a non published number sheeeeez, just don't cry about having bad credit.


----------



## exorr (Oct 25, 2006)

585960 said:


> Pretty typical example of alot of situations we see all the time. Customers unaware of programming, prices, fees for dvrs, and phone lines. IMHO, the customers responsibilities besides just ordering service is, know what programming you signed up for, know what fees are associated with what you signed up for, know if theres a line of sight available to provide the services you signed up for, know what the rules and regulations are if you live in apts/condos, including deposits for you to be able to get the services you signed up for. I like a customer thats not a lemming, and actually knows whats supposed to be available to them. Oh, to have a perfect world.


What a sin. I consider myself a very educated consumer and I had problem after problem with DirecTV flat out lying to me about the programming I was going to get. I'll give you a brief review of what I went through.

1. Signed up and was promised HD local channels.
2. Tech installed my service, I had no HD local channels. Tech told me they weren't available with the equipment I had, so I should call to upgrade.
3. I called and ordered the 5LNB satellite with the HR20 receiver. Promised the whole time I'd get HD local.
4. Tech installed it, I still didn't have HD local. Tech told me it wasn't available in my area.
5. Called DirecTV, they said "HD Local is not available in your area". I asked why they had upgraded my equipment for no reason. They didn't have an answer.
6. DirecTV told me, I could get HD local with a OTA. However, that they couldn't order one for me by itself, that it had to be ordered with a dish. I said that if they had told me that prior to getting the 5LNB dish installed, I would of been ordering it with a dish. They told me to go to Radio Shack and get one. That all I'd need to do was attached the OTA to my dish and I'd be good to go. I knew from research this wasn't the case.
7. I gave up for 2 weeks, then called back and said I'd ordered the OTA and was unable to attach it to the dish like they promised. They had no idea why they would promise it could be attached this way. I then told them we had to get this fixed. I ended up "ordering" a new receiver just to get the OTA! I then had to mail the receiver back. It was one of the most ridiculous things I've ever done, but it was the ONLY way they would allow me to do it. After all this, I ended up getting a $5 credit for the next 12 months on my bill "for all my trouble".

So to say it's the "consumers fault for not researching their product" pisses me off to no end. DirecTV blatenly lied to me to get my service and continued to lie instead of just telling me the damn truth. If they didn't have a monopoly on the NFL package I would switch from them in a second why my contract runs out. Maybe by then they won't have a monopoly anymore, one can hope...

Ethan


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

exorr said:


> So to say it's the "consumers fault for not researching their product" pisses me off to no end. DirecTV blatenly lied to me to get my service and continued to lie instead of just telling me the damn truth. If they didn't have a monopoly on the NFL package I would switch from them in a second why my contract runs out. Maybe by then they won't have a monopoly anymore, one can hope...
> 
> Ethan


I agree with you, Ethan. As with most things DTV, the apologists on this forum feel that nearly every problem a customer encounters is the result of something the customer did, something the customer should have done, something the customer should have known, something the customer isn't doing. It's rarely the fault of DTV, in the eyes of the apologists, who are convinced they know more than you and fault you for not being more like them.

Sad truth is this forum is filled with folks who love building their own computers and enjoy the struggle with technology. They don't even see it as a struggle. They are the last people to use as a benchmark if you are assessing the needs and desires of a general consumer. They are delighted to no end that DTV allows them to be unpaid beta testers and bristle at those who are not.

It is not your responsibility to research a product (though it is helpful and something I often do). It is the responsibility of a corporation to properly label and support its products. So, let me apologize for the apologists. They won't, but someone should.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

AnonomissX said:


> I worked for Directv. I can assure you, the clock continues to tick on the 1 or 2 year agreement even through a period of suspension. It also ticks through any special deals, such as free movie channels, or special discounts, so it is a two-edged sword.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> PS Since the OP purchased Directv for the special international channels, it especially behooved him to do his/her research on the channels provided before making the switch. Easily done at Directv's website.


Thanks for the info. I may use suspension someday myself.


----------



## exorr (Oct 25, 2006)

dhaakenson said:


> I agree with you, Ethan. As with most things DTV, the apologists on this forum feel that nearly every problem a customer encounters is the result of something the customer did, something the customer should have done, something the customer should have known, something the customer isn't doing. It's rarely the fault of DTV, in the eyes of the apologists, who are convinced they know more than you and fault you for not being more like them.
> 
> Sad truth is this forum is filled with folks who love building their own computers and enjoy the struggle with technology. They don't even see it as a struggle. They are the last people to use as a benchmark if you are assessing the needs and desires of a general consumer. They are delighted to no end that DTV allows them to be unpaid beta testers and bristle at those who are not.
> 
> It is not your responsibility to research a product (though it is helpful and something I often do). It is the responsibility of a corporation to properly label and support its products. So, let me apologize for the apologists. They won't, but someone should.


Thank dhaak...no need to apologize for others  I just had a horrible experience, I hope not everyone does.


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

toy4two said:


> I've gotten out of phone contacts, DSL contracts, and gym memberships just tell them that you are moving to Vancouver and would like to continue your service for gym/phone/tv. They will tell you "I'm sorry we don't offer service outside the United States" and they will cancel your contract. Works for me everytime.


So basicly you lie and are greedy. You agreed to a binding contract with a company for "services" for a period of time but because you decide it is not for you bc you probably did not do research before going with said company you lie to get a "better" deal? And others talk about how companies do business? Its consumers that are screwing each other over and the companies have to make its customers pay for it.

It costs companies a lot of many to acquire new customers. Let's take D* for example: advertising, promotions, free to reduced prices for equipment, free installation. That's just off the top of my head. What does the "new" customer pay? Little to nothing to get them in the door. What does D* get? Probably not a dime until way past the 18-20 month mark. Who is left holding the bag? The big bad company that wants to make money. Imagine that.

Here's an idea: everyone should invest in the company that you do business with. What company provides you any type of service, be it food, gas, electric, tv, whatever, make an investment and see how these practices impact you.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

captain_video said:


> That's fine but activating a new account over the phone doesn't require a written signature. The activation itself is supposed to be your agreement to all terms. I haven't checked the documentation that came with any of my DTV receivers or DVRs but I'd be willing to bet that you won't find the terms included there, but then again, I could be wrong. You have to wade through ambiguous links on their website to ferret out the actual terms that specifically identify any commitment period or early cancellation fees.
> 
> The CSRs should always ask the customer if they've read through the terms and understand them before activating the receivers. If the customer says they have then its on them to make sure they've actually read and comprehended them. Large corporations thrive on the ignorance of their customers that have no clue what they're signing up for, and DirecTV is no exception.
> 
> ...


2 bit lawyer-$500 retainer.

defeating directv-priceless?


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

dhaakenson said:


> An alternate view:
> 
> My HR20 contains zero information mentioning a lease nor any information on a 2-year commitment, nor anything about terms beginning upon activation. Nothing in the manual. Nothing on the box. Doesn't point you to their website for terms of any agreement. I bought it at Best Buy, and I've confirmed my BB does not display any information about a lease or 2-year commitment. Nothing appears on the receipt. Some report that the lease and commitment were revealed to them by the installer. Perhaps. But I installed mine myself, as DTV's customer service told me I could when the device was in short supply. The HR20 box says "Professional installation highly recommended." It doesn't say required.
> 
> ...


Best buy flyers/advertisements that list the prices indicate that it is a lease. Whether or not it is printed at the store is unknown to me, because I never leased D* equipment there.


----------



## dtv_girl (Mar 29, 2007)

585960 said:


> Pretty typical example of alot of situations we see all the time. Customers unaware of programming, prices, fees for dvrs, and phone lines. IMHO, the customers responsibilities besides just ordering service is, know what programming you signed up for, know what fees are associated with what you signed up for, know if theres a line of sight available to provide the services you signed up for, know what the rules and regulations are if you live in apts/condos, including deposits for you to be able to get the services you signed up for. I like a customer thats not a lemming, and actually knows whats supposed to be available to them. Oh, to have a perfect world.


OMG! You took the words right out of my mouth. I am not sure it is physically possible to go over every single what if and contingency when someone signs up. We would be on the phones for hours and hours. I don't work in direct sales or billing and programming but I hear a lot of, "No one told me that when I signed up." from people calling in. I also used to work at a call center for AAA (emergency road service) and I got the same thing there. In fact every job I have had where someone had to sign a contract for a service I ALWAYS had people telling me that they didn't know this or that and we never told them. ANY service that you sign up for you should do some research and know what you are getting into. That is just plain common sense.


----------



## dtv_girl (Mar 29, 2007)

exorr said:


> What a sin. I consider myself a very educated consumer and I had problem after problem with DirecTV flat out lying to me about the programming I was going to get. I'll give you a brief review of what I went through.
> 
> 1. Signed up and was promised HD local channels.
> 2. Tech installed my service, I had no HD local channels. Tech told me they weren't available with the equipment I had, so I should call to upgrade.
> ...


Ok...in a case like this I agree with you that you shouldn't have been told things that were untrue. I HAVE seen both cases where either someone just didn't look into it enough and cases where people were lied to outright. I don't work in sales so I can't say what is going on there. I have seen people who have never had a single problem with their service and I only talk to them because the dog chewed up their remote and I have talked to other people who have had a bad experience from the beginning. I can bet whoever told you that you would get local hd's never even bothered to look it up. I can click one button on my screen and up pops another page that enters your zip code and tells me within 30 seconds if you can get hd locals in your area or not. In fact before I ever transfer someone CIS to upgrade their equipment to HD I look this up and tell them whethere they can get it or not.

Just to let everyone know that you can go to DirecTV.com and look up local channel availabilty. Make sure you are looking up hd avail and not just regular locals. Also it may be possible for someone in your situation to apply for waivers to get DNS (distant network stations) hd locals from New York and LA. Also before anyone buys an OTA you should check with your local station to see if they even broadcast hd locals over the air and if the do how close you need to be to get them.


----------



## indirectv (Mar 26, 2007)

hambonewd said:


> easy. not need to call the user uneducated. we are here to to get help and give help. we are all friends here right?


Are you kidding? This place is crawling with know-it-alls. I'm new, asked a simple question, and got some of the same. Long-term, this inconsistent lease termination policy (some are let out, others not; changing the remose period; poor communications on the lease vs. buy issue) is going to be sorted out in a class action suit. You read it here. It's only a matter of time.

The person posting might have several reasons for not understanding the programming, lease, penalty combo. Playing hardball with customers is not going to work in Directv's favor in the long run. In fact, I'm surprised Comast and other cablecos haven't made it an ad campaign yet...that will be next. It's an inherent flaw in the satellite situation. It costs them so much to do an install, they have to force customers into 24-month agreements. And no cell phone company comparisons, please. That's an entirely different animal.


----------



## indirectv (Mar 26, 2007)

papa_azteca said:


> So basicly you lie and are greedy. You agreed to a binding contract with a company for "services" for a period of time but because you decide it is not for you bc you probably did not do research before going with said company you lie to get a "better" deal? And others talk about how companies do business? Its consumers that are screwing each other over and the companies have to make its customers pay for it.
> 
> It costs companies a lot of many to acquire new customers. Let's take D* for example: advertising, promotions, free to reduced prices for equipment, free installation. That's just off the top of my head. What does the "new" customer pay? Little to nothing to get them in the door. What does D* get? Probably not a dime until way past the 18-20 month mark. Who is left holding the bag? The big bad company that wants to make money. Imagine that.
> 
> Here's an idea: everyone should invest in the company that you do business with. What company provides you any type of service, be it food, gas, electric, tv, whatever, make an investment and see how these practices impact you.


Boohoo for Directv.

Oh, by the way, for some odd reason, cable companies don't have any binding contracts (unless it's at a teaser rate). Not saying they are better, but they don't. And neither did Directv until the dawn of HD (or should I say the dawn of MPEG4).

It costs them money to acquire customers? Duh. But that is purely table stakes in the business of providing programming. Always has been. No, retaining customers should be more on their priority list - but by delivering what they promise, not coercing people to stay via financial penalty (and making it unclear they are coercing them in the first place, in many cases, it seems).

Poor Directv. Keep shedding those tears for John Malone, etc. I am sure he will thank you personally for caring so much about his economic well-being.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

In the satellite business (as we've all seen from NUMEROUS posts here and elsewhere), there are so many people wanting to play the "give me what I want or I'm going to cable or dish or FIOS or whatever" game that it surprises me not one iota that they go to requiring a commitment period for things that cost them money to do. Thank the flip-flopping, "I want everything free and you better give it to me or else I'm gone" people for that.


----------



## indirectv (Mar 26, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> In the satellite business (as we've all seen from NUMEROUS posts here and elsewhere), there are so many people wanting to play the "give me what I want or I'm going to cable or dish or FIOS or whatever" game that it surprises me not one iota that they go to requiring a commitment period for things that cost them money to do. Thank the flip-flopping, "I want everything free and you better give it to me or else I'm gone" people for that.


Guess they should go back to their former, pre-MPEG4 business strategy: Deliver what they promise to retain happy customers. Once again, cable doesn't require contracts. Neither does FIOS and their installs are much more expensive.

And Directv has no one else to blame but themselves for all the "incentives" they offer, without anyone threatening to leave, etc. I know, because they offerered me plenty without even asking. They created their own mess here, so why not hold them accountable? What's up with all the sympathy for Directv? Before MPEG4, Directv didn't require any commitments, right? They claim it's because they want only "quality" customers. Well, if they would deliver quality hardware (like they had in the past), etc., and they will have them. Forcing people to stay just creates more bad than good, in the long run. Again, this will all be sorted out in the courts when enough people complain about their lack of consistency when doling out rewards (including letting some people out of contracts, but not others).


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

indirectv said:


> Guess they should go back to their former, pre-MPEG4 business strategy: Deliver what they promise to retain happy customers. Once again, cable doesn't require contracts. Neither does FIOS and their installs are much more expensive.QUOTE]
> 
> Incorrect: D* had 12 month committments before mpeg4. The 2 yr committments to programming came with the R10 TIVO-DVR and the H10, which is not an mpeg4 receiver. Also, your comment about cable companies not requiring committments is not always true. Again, people need to research completely what they get into and why. People always compare package price but never compare total cost with receivers and leasing fees.


----------

